# Corsair H50??



## TrickyS (Jan 16, 2010)

Has anyone heard or used a corsair h50 water cooler. It is claimed that it completes with the high end air coolers, but has a small footprint, and is supposed to be pretty quiet.


----------



## DctrEvil (Jan 29, 2010)

I've heared the same thing and I am wanting to give it a try as well. The only bad reviews that I am hearing about it is that super-high end air coolers can outmatch the H50. Also, some AMD users have been disappointed because the product claims to be AMD compliant but does not come with any AM2/AM2+ or AM3 mounting brackets.


----------



## DctrEvil (Jan 29, 2010)

Ok, so I broke down and went to buy it today. Luckily, it went on sale at my local store, so score for me.

1) Footprint: I wouldn't say small exactly. Think of double-stacking your rear exhaust fan and you'll get an idea of what the fan-radiator combo looks like. The hoses are fairly ridged and unforgiving. They do not bend easily and you don't want to break them.

2) Instructions: It might as well say; H50 + CPU = "Thumbs Up". You're going to want a spare computer around so that you can watch the Corsair installation video you can find on youtube.
2B) The kit calls for a Backplate. Meaning, if you do not have ready access to the back of your motherboard you are going to have to completely remove your mobo to install the H50

3) Does it work? YES! I'm not a power-user and I don't OC at all, but I am sitting at average temps right now, and it dips frequently below normal also. So it is a minor improvement. The main joy is the utter lack of sound. Completely quiet! The pump makes some noise when starting up and the liquid gets moving, but after that it is silent bliss.

For the price ($80 normal but $60 for me) it is well worth swapping out your air cooling for.

Side note: It freed up my rear exhaust fan so I now have intake blowing directly onto my GPU. This has dropped my GPU tembs by 4 degrees and my overall board temp by about 3 degrees.


----------



## DctrEvil (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh, forgot to mention that I am simply using the Pre-Applied paste that comes on the CPU block of the H50. I can only assume tha Arctic Silver would make this a beastly upgrade.


----------



## TrickyS (Jan 16, 2010)

I think I am going to buy one also and give it a try. I like how it is a sealed system, and you don't have to refill, or prime it. I will give a review of pre- installed reading and post-installed readings and see if it is a worthy product.


----------



## TrickyS (Jan 16, 2010)

Well I have the H-50 installed and has been running pretty much non stop now for 2 days. I have a intel E-5300 overclocked to 3.4 ghz, and the air cooler I was using was a ultra chill tech silver. I was getting 24 degrees as idle and when I was really working it out, it topped off at about 47 degrees. It was fairly quiet. I installed the H-50 and it was a pain messing with the water line!!!! They are not really all that flexible. I used the fan they include, and had air coming into the case from the back fan as they instructed. At idle I was getting a reading of 19-22 degrees, and I ran prime 95 for an hour and it peeked at 43 degrees. Not too bad, and is fairly quiet also. I modified it by taking the rear fan and making it an exhaust, and installing another fan on the other side of the radiator in a push-pull style and ran it for a while. At idle, 19/20 degrees. Ran prime 95 for an hour and it peaked at 38 degrees. It is still pretty quiet, and does what it says. I think it will get a little better because I used artic silver compound and it should be curing in the next couple days.


----------



## burrell (Feb 13, 2010)

DctrEvil said:


> I've heared the same thing and I am wanting to give it a try as well. The only bad reviews that I am hearing about it is that super-high end air coolers can outmatch the H50. Also, some AMD users have been disappointed because the product claims to be AMD compliant but does not come with any AM2/AM2+ or AM3 mounting brackets.


I have the H-50, and an Athlon 620 x4.

They do include the AM3 bracket on the latest edition, (most of the ones available now are the newer version, but check before buying!)

It keeps my quad athlon at 3.6Ghz 20 idle and 38 load!

I also have the push pull setup, it drops temps by 4 C in my case, i have mine as an exhaust.

Burrell


----------



## TrickyS (Jan 16, 2010)

I like how it is is so quiet. I actually checked the other day to make sure the pump was running. I over clocked a little more, and it kept up great. I went from 2.6 to 3.35 and it only raised the temp 2 degrees. Not bad at all.


----------

